# Winery Lists



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Is anyone else here on mailing lists for wineries? I just got my Etude tonight and shall ponder this weekend what/how much to buy. Some others I'm on are:

Loring
Siduri
Harlan
Stefania
Martinelli

Anyone else?


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Only Shafer, although we split my wife's law partner's allocation from Kistler every year. Only the whites though, they keep all the pinot noir for themselves...fencebuilders!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Mark from Plano said:


> Only Shafer, although we split my wife's law partner's allocation from Kistler every year. Only the whites though, they keep all the pinot noir for themselves...fencebuilders!


I'm on the waiting list for both of those...nice choices Mark! Speaking of pinot, I forgot to mention I get an allocation of Sea Smoke too


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm on:

Leonetti
Andrew Will
Quilceda Creek
Sea Smoke
John Anthony (small produce in Napa, a friend of mine, son of Truchard)

I have access to Martinelli and Williams Selyem through a colleague.


----------

